

Datashelves.com: A site that searches Google for you - GermanRodriguez
http://www.datashelves.com

======
rkon
Domain Name: DATASHELVES.COM Registrant: German Rodriguez
(german@phisoft.com.mx)

Nice try. This isn't a forum for free advertising...

~~~
GermanRodriguez
well, i wasnt looking for advertising, i am trying to prove a theory and
validate my idea =/

